# pip installing python flask_bcrypt fails



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2020)

Full error log :

```
/home/x/Sorted/Src/Flask/Flask/my_login >pip install --user flask_bcrypt
Collecting flask_bcrypt
  Using cached https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/1d/c0/6d4c04d007d72b355de24e7a223978d1a95732245f9e9becbf45d3024bf8/Flask-Bcrypt-0.7.1.tar.gz
Collecting Flask (from flask_bcrypt)
  Using cached https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/f2/28/2a03252dfb9ebf377f40fba6a7841b47083260bf8bd8e737b0c6952df83f/Flask-1.1.2-py2.py3-none-any.whl
Requirement already satisfied: bcrypt in /usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages (from flask_bcrypt) (3.1.7)
Requirement already satisfied: click>=5.1 in /usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages (from Flask->flask_bcrypt) (7.0)
Collecting itsdangerous>=0.24 (from Flask->flask_bcrypt)
  Using cached https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/76/ae/44b03b253d6fade317f32c24d100b3b35c2239807046a4c953c7b89fa49e/itsdangerous-1.1.0-py2.py3-none-any.whl
Requirement already satisfied: Jinja2>=2.10.1 in /usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages (from Flask->flask_bcrypt) (2.10.1)
Collecting Werkzeug>=0.15 (from Flask->flask_bcrypt)
  Using cached https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/cc/94/5f7079a0e00bd6863ef8f1da638721e9da21e5bacee597595b318f71d62e/Werkzeug-1.0.1-py2.py3-none-any.whl
Collecting cffi>=1.1 (from bcrypt->flask_bcrypt)
  Using cached https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/54/1d/15eae71ab444bd88a1d69f19592dcf32b9e3166ecf427dd9243ef0d3b7bc/cffi-1.14.1.tar.gz
Requirement already satisfied: six>=1.4.1 in /usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages (from bcrypt->flask_bcrypt) (1.14.0)
Requirement already satisfied: MarkupSafe>=0.23 in /usr/local/lib/python3.7/site-packages (from Jinja2>=2.10.1->Flask->flask_bcrypt) (1.1.1)
Collecting pycparser (from cffi>=1.1->bcrypt->flask_bcrypt)
  Using cached https://files.pythonhosted.org/packages/ae/e7/d9c3a176ca4b02024debf82342dab36efadfc5776f9c8db077e8f6e71821/pycparser-2.20-py2.py3-none-any.whl
Installing collected packages: itsdangerous, Werkzeug, Flask, flask-bcrypt, pycparser, cffi
  Running setup.py install for flask-bcrypt ... done
  Running setup.py install for cffi ... error
    ERROR: Complete output from command /usr/local/bin/python3.7 -u -c 'import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='"'"'/tmp/pip-install-dqzaveqw/cffi/setup.py'"'"';f=getattr(tokenize, '"'"'open'"'"', open)(__file__);code=f.read().replace('"'"'\r\n'"'"', '"'"'\n'"'"');f.close();exec(compile(code, __file__, '"'"'exec'"'"'))' install --record /tmp/pip-record-e2c2myrm/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile --user --prefix=:
    ERROR: cp: illegal option -- c
    usage: cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-f | -i | -n] [-alpsvx] source_file target_file
           cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-f | -i | -n] [-alpsvx] source_file ... target_directory
    cp: error: clang frontend command failed with exit code 64 (use -v to see invocation)
    cp: illegal option -- c
    usage: cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-f | -i | -n] [-alpsvx] source_file target_file
           cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-f | -i | -n] [-alpsvx] source_file ... target_directory
    cp: error: clang frontend command failed with exit code 64 (use -v to see invocation)
    
        No working compiler found, or bogus compiler options passed to
        the compiler from Python's standard "distutils" module.  See
        the error messages above.  Likely, the problem is not related
        to CFFI but generic to the setup.py of any Python package that
        tries to compile C code.  (Hints: on OS/X 10.8, for errors about
        -mno-fused-madd see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22313407/
        Otherwise, see https://wiki.python.org/moin/CompLangPython or
        the IRC channel #python on irc.freenode.net.)
    
        Trying to continue anyway.  If you are trying to install CFFI from
        a build done in a different context, you can ignore this warning.
    
    running install
    running build
    running build_py
    creating build
    creating build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7
    creating build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/api.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/__init__.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/setuptools_ext.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/cffi_opcode.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/vengine_cpy.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/lock.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/cparser.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/ffiplatform.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/verifier.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/vengine_gen.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/pkgconfig.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/model.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/recompiler.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/backend_ctypes.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/error.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/commontypes.py -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/_cffi_include.h -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/parse_c_type.h -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/_embedding.h -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    copying cffi/_cffi_errors.h -> build/lib.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/cffi
    running build_ext
    building '_cffi_backend' extension
    creating build/temp.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7
    creating build/temp.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/c
    /usr/local/bin/clang90 -pthread -Wno-unused-result -Wsign-compare -Wunreachable-code -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -O2 -pipe -march=ivybridge -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -I/usr/local/lib/libffi-3.2.1/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/python3.7m -c c/_cffi_backend.c -o build/temp.freebsd-12.1-RELEASE-p7-amd64-3.7/c/_cffi_backend.o
    cp: illegal option -- c
    usage: cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-f | -i | -n] [-alpsvx] source_file target_file
           cp [-R [-H | -L | -P]] [-f | -i | -n] [-alpsvx] source_file ... target_directory
    cp: error: clang frontend command failed with exit code 64 (use -v to see invocation)
    error: command '/usr/local/bin/clang90' failed with exit status 64
    ----------------------------------------
ERROR: Command "/usr/local/bin/python3.7 -u -c 'import setuptools, tokenize;__file__='"'"'/tmp/pip-install-dqzaveqw/cffi/setup.py'"'"';f=getattr(tokenize, '"'"'open'"'"', open)(__file__);code=f.read().replace('"'"'\r\n'"'"', '"'"'\n'"'"');f.close();exec(compile(code, __file__, '"'"'exec'"'"'))' install --record /tmp/pip-record-e2c2myrm/install-record.txt --single-version-externally-managed --compile --user --prefix=" failed with error code 1 in /tmp/pip-install-dqzaveqw/cffi/
```



[/CODE]


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 1, 2020)

My make.conf :

```
#DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
PETITECHEZ_AGREE_LICENSE=yes
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
MTREE_FOLLOWS_SYMLINKS= -L
BOOTWAIT= 0
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER= 6
CPUTYPE?= ivybridge
COMPILER_TYPE= clang

CFLAGS+=    -O2 -pipe
CXXFLAGS+=  -O2 -pipe
#kernel
COPTFLAGS+= -O2 -pipe

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python=3.7 
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= python3=3.7
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssh=openssh-portable 
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= openssh=openssh-portable 

NO_NIS=true
WITH_PKGNG=yes
WITHOUT_MNIS=true
WITHOUT_NIS=true
```


----------

